# se passer / avoir lieu / tomber / arriver / se produire / se dérouler



## NO8DO

Salut tout le monde.  Je suis en train de rédiger un e-mail à une amie française mais des fois il y a des expressions qui m'échappent et celle-ci en est une:

<<Mes frères et soeur reprennent les cours assez tard parce que la fête du travail (se passe?) assez tard cette annee>>

Je ne suis pas sûr si ce serait mieux d'utiliser 'se situer' ou 'avoir lieu' ou même 'se trouver' au lieu de 'se passer'.  Merci à l'avance!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

'avoir lieu' me semble le meilleur choix dans ce cas.


----------



## quinoa

On peut aussi dire "tombe".


----------



## Chimel

Oui, "tombe" est l'expression idiomatique. Elle est surtout employée pour les jours de fêtes mobiles, c'est-à-dire qui varient d'une année à l'autre, principalement parce qu'ils dépendent du calendrier lunaire: "Pâques tombe tard cette année".

On dit aussi: "En 2010, mon anniversaire tombera un samedi".

Mais qu'en est-il de cette fête du travail? Je suppose que ce n'est pas celle du 1er mai, qui est fixe. Est-elle décidée d'une année à l'autre par les autorités (régionales, universitaires...)? S'il n'y a pas cet aspect de hasard mais si la date résulte d'un choix d'une administration quelconque, je ne sais pas si j'utiliserais "tomber".

Par exemple, si une fête du personnel a lieu dans une entreprise chaque année en décembre et que la direction choisit cette année de la fixer au 11 décembre, je ne dirais pas: "Notre fête du personnel tombe le 11".


----------



## tilt

Une date d'anniversaire est tout aussi "fixe" que le 1er mai. 

En fait, on peut employer _tomber _dans deux cas, que tu n'as peut-être pas suffisamment distingués, Chimel :
- si on parle d'une date fixe qu'on veut situer dans la semaine (_[mon anniversaire / le 1er mai] tombe un samedi_, comme tu l'as dit)
- à l'inverse, si on fait référence d'une fête mobile dont la date dépend d'un jour de la semaine donné (_Pâques tombe le 4 avril en 2010_).

Je suis en tous cas d'accord pour dire que le verbe _tomber_ implique que la date considérée n'est pas choisie délibérément, mais fixée selon des règles établies.
Et lorsque _tomber _ne convient pas, je dirais _avoir lieu_, comme l'a suggéré Lacuzon, ou _se tenir_, dans un registre plus administratif.


----------



## NO8DO

Merci beaucoup a tous!

Il s'agit de la fete du travail aux Etats-Unis qui tombe le premier lundi du mois de septembre (ce n'est pas fixe comme en France).  Alors c'est plutot une fete mobile qui varie de date presque chaque annee.  Alors par rapport a la phrase originale je l'ecrirais ainsi:

<<Mes frères et soeur reprennent les cours assez tard parce que la fête du travail tombe tard cette année>> ..?

merci!! (et desole pour le manque d'accents, maintenant j'utilise mon portable)


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

dans les manuels concernant l'apprentissage d'une langue étrangère, il y a souvent des dialogues et des questions concernant la compréhension du dialogue-même.


"Où se passe-t-il" est une question relative qu lieu dans lequel se passe la scène du dialogue.

Serait-il étrange de répondre: "Le dialogue se passe dans une université" plutôt que de dire "La scène se passe dans une université"?

Je crois que les deux se disent.

Merci d'avance


----------



## rolmich

Dans "se passe", il y a l'idée de mouvement.
Je dirais donc : _Le dialogue a lieu... _et _La scène se passe...
_


----------



## ilie86

Peut-on dire: le dialogue de déroule dans une université/un secrétariat?


----------



## rolmich

Dans "se déroule" également il y a l'idée de mouvement, d'image (idem pour "prend place"). Perso, je préfère "a lieu".


----------



## belenval

Bonjour
J'ai besoin avec le verbe SE PASSER.
Je ne sais pas si je l'utilise correctement en parlant de quelque chose qui a eu lieu.
Par exemple:
a. Il y a eu un accident, je vais raconter comment il s'est passé / il s'est produit / il est arrivé.
b. Une catastrophe naturelle s'est passée l'année dernière.
Ces phrases, sont-elles correctes?
Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Oui, cette utilisation de "se passer" est correcte.


----------



## belenval

Pourtant on m'a dit que SE PASSER est plutôt utilisé pour contextualiser un évènement, par exemple, cette histoire se passe au XIX siècle.
C'est pour ça que j'hésite.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

oui, comme dit Michelvar, c'est correct : « se passer » signifie non seulement « se produire, arriver » comme tu le dis, mais aussi « se dérouler dans le temps ».
Donc tes phrases « Une catastrophe naturelle s'est passée l'année dernière. » et « cette histoire se passe au XIXe siècle » sont justes.


----------



## Michelvar

Vous avez raisons, dans la première phrase on pourrait aussi utiliser "...comment il s'est déroulé", et, dans la seconde, "... a eu lieu l’année".

Mais "se passer" a d'autres sens proches (par exemple "que se passe-t-il?"), c'est un verbe très utilisé au quotidien, du coup il est facilement utilisé dans des sens beaucoup plus larges.


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne dis pas que c'est incorrect mais "une catastrophe naturelle s'est passée l'année dernière" ne me paraît pas du tout naturel, au contraire de "Une catastrophe naturelle s'est produite/a eu lieu l'année dernière."


----------



## belenval

Oui, au fait, on m'a corrigé cela. De là ma question sur ce forum.
On m'a dit que: il s'est passé quelque chose (correct), une catastrophe s'est passée (incorrect). Mais là, j'hésite quand je peux utiliser le verbe se passer pour parler d'un évènement.


----------



## Pistache et Vanille

Bonjour à tous, moi aussi j'hésite à propos de l'emploi correct du verbe "se passer". Pourquoi ne dit-on pas "Un accident s'est passé" ou "Il s'est passé un accident" alors qu'on peut dire "Il s'est passé quelque chose" ou "Quelque chose s'est passé". Dès que ce "quelque chose" devient concret, cela ne va plus et on doit utiliser les verbes "se produire" ou "avoir lieu". Mais quelle est la règle ? Comment utilise-t-on correctement le verbe "se passer" dans le sens de "se produire", "avoir lieu" ? Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne !


----------



## Chimel

C'est une bonne question !

Ça ne m'avait jamais frappé jusqu'ici, mais en y réfléchissant, je constate que _se passer_ est à la fois très courant et d'un usage très limité à des expressions toutes faites, avec un sujet non spécifié (_il_ impersonnel, _que_...), comme "Qu'est-ce qui se passe/s'est passé" ou "Il s'est passé quelque chose".

Pour une raison que j'ai du mal à expliquer, ce verbe ne se combine pas naturellement avec des sujets concrets comme "un accident, une catastrophe, un (heureux) évènement, une panne..."


----------



## Chimel

En fait, quand j'y repense, je me dis que c'est plus compliqué que ça.

_Se passer_ peut bel et bien avoir un sujet concret :
- La soirée s'est bien passée.
- L'accident s'est passé peu avant minuit.
- La scène se passe dans un petit café de quartier.

Pourtant, comme Bezoard, je trouve que "Une catastrophe s'est passée l'année dernière" n'est pas une phrase naturelle, même si elle est grammaticalement correcte. J'essaie de mettre le doigt sur une explication logique, mais pour le moment je n'y arrive pas. Désolé...


----------



## Pistache et Vanille

À mon avis, _se passer_ peut avoir un sujet concret dans le sens de "se dérouler" (le temps qui passe) : La soirée s'est bien passée. Mais votre exemple "L'accident s'est passé avant minuit", est-il correct ? Je ne crois pas étant donné que le verbe "se passer" est utilisé dans le sens de "avoir lieu", "se produire".
Merci Chimel !


----------



## trans-latour

Pour pouvoir utiliser "se passer" il faut que l'évènement remplisse 2 conditions:
1) Qu'il ait duré un certain temps, par référence "au temps qui a passé" pendant le déroulement de cet évènement (pour un évènement bref, on préfèrera "est survenu(e)", "a eu lieu").
2) Que la personne concernée ait eu la possibilité de jouer un rôle actif direct ou indirect pendant cet évènement (pour un évènement dans lequel on a été surtout passif, et que l'on a dû subir, on utilisera "est survenu(e)", "a eu lieu", ou, si on veut insister sur la durée, on utilisera "s'est déroulé(e)").

Exemples:
- "La catastrophe est survenue l'année dernière" (évènement bref que l'interlocuteur a dû subir).
- "Notre réunion s'est bien passée": on "revit" mentalement la durée d'un l'évènement à la "construction" duquel on a contribué.
- "Le festival du cinéma s'est bien passé": 1) on revit mentalement l'évènement dans sa durée et 2) soit on y a participé, soit on l'a suivi par média interposés, soit on a émis des vœux pour qu'il se passe bien.

Cas particulier: "ça" + forme interrogative, le plus souvent au passé
Expression: "Où ça s'est passé?"; "Quand ça s'est passé"; "Comment ça s'est passé".
Cette expression peut s'appliquer à n'importe quel type d'évènement.


----------



## Chimel

Pistache et Vanille said:


> Mais votre exemple "L'accident s'est passé avant minuit", est-il correct ?


Je fais appel aux autres membres du forum pour trancher, mais pour moi cette phrase est correcte et usuelle. "Quand est-ce que ça s'est passé?" -> "Quand l'accident s'est-il passé?" -> "L'accident s'est passé peu avant minuit": c'est pour moi la même logique et la même construction.


trans-latour said:


> 2) Que la personne concernée ait eu la possibilité de jouer un rôle actif direct ou indirect pendant cet évènement (pour un évènement dans lequel on a été surtout passif, et que l'on a dû subir, on utilisera "est survenu(e)", "a eu lieu", ou, si on veut insister sur la durée, on utilisera "s'est déroulé(e)").


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Quand on dit "La scène se passe dans un petit café de quartier", on plante le décor sans être impliqué.


----------



## trans-latour

Excellent exemple pour montrer que, lorsque l'on utilise "se passer", la personne concernée est active directement ou indirectement, soit physiquement, soit intellectuellement ou mentalement, dans la survenue de l'évènement, qu'il soit réel ou imaginaire.
"La scène se passe..." est fondamentalement une didascalie, c'est à dire une note en marge du texte d'une pièce de théâtre ou d'un scenario de cinéma. L'auteur a, alors, entièrement construit cet évènement intellectuellement.
Par assimilation, il peut aussi s'agir d'un récit dans lequel le conteur (ou le journaliste qui veut utiliser la forme romanesque pour relater un fait réel) veut recréer, pour l'auditeur où le lecteur, le décor où va se passer l'évènement imaginaire ou peut-être réel.


----------



## Locape

Chimel said:


> Je fais appel aux autres membres du forum pour trancher, mais pour moi cette phrase est correcte et usuelle. "Quand est-ce que ça s'est passé?" -> "Quand l'accident s'est-il passé?" -> "L'accident s'est passé peu avant minuit": c'est pour moi la même logique et la même construction.


Initialement, je n'aurais pas utilisé _se passer_ pour un accident, mais maintenant j'ai du mal à avoir un avis tranché. Je pense en effet que c'est usuel dans le langage courant, car c'est un verbe qu'on emploie dans toutes sortes de situations, mais il me semble que _se produire _ou _avoir lieu_ sont plus précis et adéquats, surtout à l'écrit. Peut-être que _se passer _est trop anodin pour un évènement grave, en particulier pour une catastrophe naturelle.


----------

